# [updated discount] 40% off W hotel's Heavenly Bed equivalent!



## SDKath

I just found this awesome coupon for 40% off the entire W-Hotel site, including their Heavenly Bed!  

http://www.whotelsthestore.com/item.asp?curr_item_id=5&cat_subcat_id=10

Enter coupon code: WH4X5, Exp October 31

I just picked up the pillowtop CA King for $1000 (top only) and some towels and a sheet set!!!!!!!!!!!!  Free shipping and no tax.

Sooooo excited.

Katherine


----------



## GrayFal

How do I know what I am sleeping on now because it is REALLY comfortable!

I mean pillow top or plush????

just looked at the picture on the website.....I can actually 'see' the difference - is the pillow top a 'feather' kinda thing or more like 'temporpedic/foam' material.


----------



## GrayFal

SDKath said:


> I just found this awesome coupon for 40% off the entire W-Hotel site, including their Heavenly Bed!
> 
> http://www.whotelsthestore.com/item.asp?curr_item_id=5&cat_subcat_id=10
> 
> Enter coupon code: WH4X5, Exp October 31
> 
> I just picked up the pillowtop CA King for $1000 (top only) and some towels and a sheet set!!!!!!!!!!!!  Free shipping and no tax.
> 
> Sooooo excited.
> 
> Katherine


Why didn't you buy the box spring, just curious!
....and I have to wait until DH wakes up to see what I am sleeping on


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

SDKath said:


> I just found this awesome coupon for 40% off the entire W-Hotel site, including their Heavenly Bed!
> 
> http://www.whotelsthestore.com/item.asp?curr_item_id=5&cat_subcat_id=10
> 
> Enter coupon code: WH4X5, Exp October 31
> 
> I just picked up the pillowtop CA King for $1000 (top only) and some towels and a sheet set!!!!!!!!!!!!  Free shipping and no tax.
> 
> Sooooo excited.
> 
> Katherine



Just bought a queen plushtop queen mattress only and a Featherbed to go with it. Thanks Katherine!


----------



## GrayFal

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Just bought a queen plushtop queen mattress only and a Featherbed to go with it. Thanks Katherine!


and why did u buy only the mattress and not the box spring - what am I missing???


----------



## Denise L

I think if folks already have a box spring set, then there is no need to buy another? So just the top mattress will do.

So yeah, how do I tell if the Heavenly Bed in Maui has the 11" or 13" plush/pillow top  ?


----------



## SDKath

Well, Denise, you are just going to have to go to Maui and measure.  :hysterical: 

We have an 8 year old bed and treat it well so I am assuming the box springs are fine so I didn't reorder them.  I woke up in the middle of the night thinking maybe I should have because they have the "low profile" ones so it would not be so hard to climb up our bed.  Oh well.

Glad I could help spend others' money, sjuhawk_jd!   

I wonder how long it will take to get it.  Katherine


----------



## joyzilli

Thanks for the link Katherine - I just ordered one for my son!!


----------



## Malibu Sky

joyzilli said:


> Thanks for the link Katherine - I just ordered one for my son!!



Can I be your daughter, I will take a Cal King


----------



## tomandrobin

Thanks for the link. We have been looking to get a new mattress set. Our mattress set is 7 years old and lately has left our backs sore after sleeping. The average lifespan for a mattress is about 7 years, so we are right on target and the price is right!


----------



## GrayFal

*My mattress set was 11 years old - and these were hard years!*

Your order includes the following items.

Item Number / Description Qty Price Extended 
W0315TOP337 

*WH4X5
40% Off Employee Discount -* *Non Transferable* 1 ($688.00) ($688.00) 

Okay Kath - where ya get this code?????


----------



## GrayFal

Denise L said:


> I think if folks already have a box spring set, then there is no need to buy another? So just the top mattress will do.
> 
> So yeah, how do I tell if the Heavenly Bed in Maui has the 11" or 13" plush/pillow top  ?


Call them, they would be more then happy to tell you....


----------



## SDKath

GrayFal said:


> Your order includes the following items.
> 
> Item Number / Description Qty Price Extended
> W0315TOP337
> 
> *WH4X5
> 40% Off Employee Discount -* *Non Transferable* 1 ($688.00) ($688.00)
> 
> Okay Kath - where ya get this code?????



Oh shux, you found me out.    I am a Starwood employee under cover on TUG to find out how to scr*w everyone out of their benefits.

I TOLD you not to say anything.  :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## GrayFal

SDKath said:


> Oh shux, you found me out.    I am a Starwood employee under cover on TUG to find out how to scr*w everyone out of their benefits.
> 
> I TOLD you not to say anything.  :hysterical:
> 
> Katherine


Well, you certainly know the program backwards and forwards - just ask my DH how informative my 'owners update' was for the salesperson today :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM

Kath - the mattress counts towards 5 Star elite, right?


----------



## SDKath

Heck it better.  It was more expensive than 2 of my Starwood timeshares!  :ignore: 

K


----------



## roadsister

Woo Hoo - I got a Heavenly Bed!!!!!


----------



## skim118

*Is it really the Heavenly bed ?*

We have been close to buying this bed as this deal regularly shows up on "fatwallet.com" for the past 18 months.

Most of the reviews have been positive, but the consensus on that site is that this bed is the one in "W" hotels and is not exactly the same as the Westin Heavenly bed.

We have not pulled the trigger because this bed is non-returnable & we have not stayed in a "W" hotel ever; the price is attractive & they do not charge sales tax either & will also dispose the old bed for no additional charge.

The delivery time is supposed to be 1 week in metro areas as these are shipped from the local 1-800-mattress locations.


----------



## SDKath

I dunno.  I have never been to a W but I called their information number before ordering and they assured me it WAS the Heavenly Bed.  They told me to go try it out at Nordstrom because it is the same thing.  I did that last time Nordstrom had a sale so I know how comfortable it felt.  Who knows.    I will give a full review when it arrives.  

Katherine


----------



## James1975NY

I have a Westin Heavenly bed in all three rooms! Bought them three years ago at $400 for box and mattress - brand new!


----------



## rickandcindy23

James, how did you get that price?  That is amazing.  

I have looked at the Costco king beds, the really plush one, and I have been tempted to try one of those.  It's a hard decision, buying a new bed.  Ours is comfortable, but it is getting older, so we may be doing this soon.  

If we didn't like the Costco purchase, it would be returnable within 90 days.  I doubt they do anything but throw it away, though, if you return it.


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> James, how did you get that price?  That is amazing.


He has posted he is a Starwood employee


----------



## colmo

> Most of the reviews have been positive, but the consensus on that site is that this bed is the one in "W" hotels and is not exactly the same as the Westin Heavenly bed.
> 
> We have not pulled the trigger because this bed is non-returnable & we have not stayed in a "W" hotel ever; the price is attractive & they do not charge sales tax either & will also dispose the old bed for no additional charge.



I stayed in a W hotel last weekend and it was the best night's sleep I've had in over a year [full disclosure - I have a 10 month old baby].

Seriously though - it was just as comfortable at the Westin Heavenly bed - but I don't know if they are the same.


----------



## Transit

The W bed ,Westin bed , Westin heavenly bed are all versions of the Simmons Beautyrest mattress .The style of comfort of these are a personal choice .There was  another thread on this a while back.I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## SDKath

I remember that thread! I missed the sale that time -- I took too long to decide.  I am glad I got it yesterday because this price is better and there is no shipping.  I just received the confirmation email.  They said it will take about 3 weeks to receive.  There is "white glove" delivery included with the purchase which means free take away of old mattress (if I want) and free set up of new one.

I can't ask for more!   

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM

GrayFal said:


> He has posted he is a Starwood employee



Former Starwood employee, I believe.


----------



## GrayFal

SDKath said:


> I remember that thread! I missed the sale that time -- I took too long to decide.  I am glad I got it yesterday because this price is better and there is no shipping.  I just received the confirmation email.  They said it will take about 3 weeks to receive.  There is "white glove" delivery included with the purchase which means free take away of old mattress (if I want) and free set up of new one.
> 
> I can't ask for more!
> 
> Katherine


I sooooo hope they take away my old one....it is not an easy task to get those puppies down the stairs.


----------



## Dewnay

skim118 said:


> We have been close to buying this bed as this deal regularly shows up on "fatwallet.com" for the past 18 months.
> 
> Most of the reviews have been positive, but the consensus on that site is that this bed is the one in "W" hotels and is not exactly the same as the Westin Heavenly bed.
> 
> We have not pulled the trigger because this bed is non-returnable & we have not stayed in a "W" hotel ever; the price is attractive & they do not charge sales tax either & will also dispose the old bed for no additional charge.
> 
> The delivery time is supposed to be 1 week in metro areas as these are shipped from the local 1-800-mattress locations.



I could not find any reference on the W-Hotels Store website regarding the free disposal of the old bed. Did you get this information from Customer Service?

Thanks!

D.


----------



## SDKath

Dewnay said:


> I could not find any reference on the W-Hotels Store website regarding the free disposal of the old bed. Did you get this information from Customer Service?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> D.



IT came with my confirmation email:

"The standard delivery time for your area is 2-3 weeks. When the mattress is
ready for delivery, you will get a call from the delivery company to
schedule a time that is convenient to you. Also included with the purchase
of the bed is our White Glove Service. This includes the set up of your new
bed and the disposal, if you wish, of your old bed and all packing
materials."

  Katherine


----------



## GrayFal

SDKath said:


> IT came with my confirmation email:
> 
> "The standard delivery time for your area is 2-3 weeks. When the mattress is
> ready for delivery, you will get a call from the delivery company to
> schedule a time that is convenient to you. Also included with the purchase
> of the bed is our White Glove Service. This includes the set up of your new
> bed and the disposal, if you wish, of your old bed and all packing
> materials."
> 
> Katherine


Did u get a second email???
My confirmation email does not have any language such as yours.

edit to add link.... http://www.simmons.com/products/hotelBeds/index.cfm


----------



## SDKath

GrayFal said:


> Did u get a second email???
> My confirmation email does not have any language such as yours.
> 
> edit to add link.... http://www.simmons.com/products/hotelBeds/index.cfm



Yes, I got a second email about 2 days after my purchase.  K


----------



## timsteele88

Does Anyone Have A Promo Code That Hasn't Expired Yet?


----------



## James1975NY

GrayFal said:


> He has posted he is a Starwood employee



Was a Starwood employee! But you are correct. They had a number of them in storage that were used to setup displays at the Westin Grand Bohemian (downtown Orlando, FL) which is no longer a Westin Hotel  

I loved the hotel because I would stay there whenever a good concert came to town....$69/nt plus taxes was also a great deal!


----------



## James1975NY

GrayFal said:


> I sooooo hope they take away my old one....it is not an easy task to get those puppies down the stairs.



GrayFal, I would assume that they will NOT take away your old one. Have you heard of FreeCycle? It is a news group through Yahoo that allows you to post free items to members in your area. I am sure there would be someone that could use a bed or an extra one.


----------



## roadsister

I received a call this morning at 7:00 am saying they could deliver today or Tuesday afternoon....I asked if they took away the old mattress for free and they said yes, they do and it goes to a recycle place!!!!! Woo Hoo....was wondering what I would do with it.  I'm sure the dog would have LOVED it.LOL


----------



## SDKath

Oh my that was fast!!  I hope you write a review after your first night!   

I guess San Diego is not considered a major metropolitan city because they tell me 2-3 weeks.  Patience -- wish I acquired that virtue sometime in the past....   

Katherine


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

*Arriving on Monday!*



SDKath said:


> Oh my that was fast!!  I hope you write a review after your first night!
> 
> I guess San Diego is not considered a major metropolitan city because they tell me 2-3 weeks.  Patience -- wish I acquired that virtue sometime in the past....
> 
> Katherine



They called me few times this week, but I was not unable. They are delivering now on Monday!


----------



## Suzy

I'm also thinking of getting the W Hotel bed.  I am considering the plush top with the feather bed and protector.  I copied the following from another website:

Q: What is the difference between the two Heavenly Beds being offered? 
A: To answer this question, lets first start with a bit of history so in case you draw upon any personal experience with any of our beds, you can better understand what is being offered here and now.

The Heavenly Beds installed in our Westin Hotels right now are from two different generations. The majority of Westin Hotels have the original Beautyrest® bed from Simmons, equipped with a two-sided pillow top mattress, circa 1999 -2001. These particular mattresses are characteristically known to feel springy with a soft pillow top underneath and a medium-soft supporting foundation. The mattress height is 10.5" with a foundation (box spring) of 7.0". Given this is a two sided mattress, during its normal lifespan it requires a quarterly rotation (just like your car tires, this keeps the bed evenly worn). As wonderful as these beds are, they are no longer available as bed technology has changed.

The next generation of Heavenly Beds appeared circa 2001-2005. These mattresses have a taller profile height of 12.5" and taller foundation of 8.75". With new technology in fabrication and construction, these beds are single-sided, which basically means no rotation is required during its normal life. Their comfort zone is soft to firm. Soft being right under your immediate backside (2 - 3" inches deep) from the top side (pillow top), to firm support from the individual coil pocketed construction underneath. Both, the original Heavenly Bed and this newer model have hotel fire retardant ticking otherwise deeming these beds as commercial products. This model is one of the two Heavenly Beds available for purchase in this program.

In 2005 the Retail ~ Heavenly Bed joined the family of Westin beds. This model is purely a retail bed not found in our hotels, however it is made available for associate purchase. Designed for a very discerning customer, this model provides that residential look and feel for the home application. In a recently formed partnership with the Nordstrom Department Store, along with Hotels@Home, Westin sells thousands of these beds to our guests. This particular mattress has additional foam layering in the pillow top bringing the total profile height up to 13.25", while the foundation remains at 8.75". The fabric (ticking) is upgraded to a residential design with a softer hand, which clearly distinguishes it from the hotel / commercial versions in our hotels. Aside from the new profile height, its ticking and retail emblem these beds are of similar construction and specification of the popular single-sided hotel mattress. This particular Heavenly Bed proudly displays a beautifully designed Heavenly Bed Emblem at the foot of the bed. Perfect for a little show and tell with your friends.

Q: What is the difference between the Heavenly Beds and the W Hotel bed? 
A: The three available beds from Simmons are all Beautyrest models. The difference (besides what is noted in the previous question) is not performance, but layers....in that the two Heavenly Beds are pillow top applications, whereas the W Hotel bed is not. They all have individual coil pocketed construction and single sided, no flip technology. All three beds are simply great beds, but for you, it will be a matter of much softness your back prefers. Read question # 5, which may help your decision.

Q: What is the difference between the Sheraton Sweet Sleeper and the Four Points by Sheraton ~ Four Comfort Bed? 
A: The simple answer is nothing more than the label representing the two different brands. These two beds are identical with the exception of their individual branded soft goods package they use (e.g. ensembles: duvet, pillows and blankets - each sold separately by Hotels@Home).

Q: Are these the same beds found in the department stores? 
A: Yes and No. Not to make things more difficult to understand, both manufacturers offer similar retail product in stores. Simmons has their successful Beautyrest line, while Sealy has the highly regarded Posturepedic line. Outside of the purpose built Heavenly Bed (at Nordstrom), you may find similarities to the retail products. Although, our beds do have some slight differences from coil counts, fabric ticking, profile height and construction, designed to meet our custom criteria in beds. This fact does not necessarily make one bed better or worst, just different.

Q: Which bed is better (Westin / Sheraton / Four Points / W Hotel)? 
A: Of all the questions, this is the most difficult to answer. Being mindful of the fact we think all our beds are great, this question and answer becomes subjective. It really depends more upon your personal sleeping habit and need. In other words "what is good for me may not be good for you". To define the comfort of these beds, I often use a non-scientific judgment. Basically taking into account what your back might feel laying on the mattress (facing up) for the first 2-3" inches of mattress depth, and then what support lies thereafter. Avoid getting too technical on count coils, type, gage, layers, thickness, and materials... while they are all important, Starwood already made sure we had enough of everything important in our beds. What is really important is how you feel on the bed. The best approach is for you to personally test the bed when staying at one of our hotels, if possible. If not, then for what its worth use my simple rating. Caution...remember my opinion is subjective!

RATING: Topside: first 2" - 3" / Support: in mattress (box spring is considered here as well)

Westin Heavenly Bed - Original Two Side Mattress / Pillow top (No longer available)
Rating: Soft Topside, Medium-Soft Support (almost to the point of being springy)

Westin Heavenly Bed - Single Sided Hotel Commercial Version / Pillow top
Rating: Soft Topside, Firm Support

Westin Heavenly Bed - Retail Version / Pillow top
Rating: Very-Soft Topside, Firm Support

W Hotel Bed - Original Two Sided Mattress / Plush Top (No longer available)
Rating: Medium-Soft Topside, Medium-Soft Support (almost to point of being springy)

W Hotel Bed - Single Sided Hotel Commercial Version (Plush Top)
Rating: Medium-Soft Topside, Firm Support

Sheraton Sweet Sleeper - Original Two Sided Version / Plush Top (No longer available)
Rating: Medium-Soft Topside, Medium-Firm Support

Sheraton Sweet Sleeper - Single Sided Hotel Version / Plush Top
Rating: Medium-Soft Topside, Firm Support

Four Point by Sheraton Four Comfort Bed - Original Two Sided Version / Plush Top (No longer available)
Rating: Medium-Soft Topside, Medium-Firm Support

Four Point by Sheraton Four Comfort Bed - Single Sided Hotel Version / Plush Top
Rating: Medium-Soft Topside, Firm Support 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Once and for all:

Plush Bed + Featherbed topper = The beds they use at W Hotels 
Pillowtop Bed = The beds they use at Westin Hotels (a.k.a. the "heavenly bed")

Westin's Break down of the Heavenly Bed
The all-white Westin Heavenly Bed consists of:

- A custom-designed pillowtop mattress set by Simmons with 900 individual coils; (Pillowtop Bed)
- Three sheets - ranging in thread count from 180 to 250; 
- A down blanket - three versions for three different climates; 
- A comforter and a crisp white duvet; Five goosedown/goose feather pillows.


----------



## stevens397

I can't believe I'm the first one to say this, but Kath - I beg you - RESCIND as soon as possible and buy this bed resale!  The minute you first sleep on it, the value will go down by another 40-50%.  Resale purchaser may no longer be able to stay at Starwood hotels, but we can have sleepovers at eachother's homes; isn't that better than paying retail? 

Seriously, information like this is usually available on FlyerTalk.  Bought our W bed about 18 months ago and we love it.  We have a platform so we also just bought the mattress.  Since then we've bought two more and are about to buy the last one - kids are all grown and then need a bigger bed when they come to visit with their families.  I've never seen a deal better than 40% off so you did well.  

Each delivery has been at night and each time it seemed like the drivers didn't stop delivering until 11 PM!

Of course, you're all probably wondering why, if the bed is so good, I'm up at 3 AM?!


----------



## GrayFal

James1975NY said:


> GrayFal, I would assume that they will NOT take away your old one. Have you heard of FreeCycle? It is a news group through Yahoo that allows you to post free items to members in your area. I am sure there would be someone that could use a bed or an extra one.



My bed is being delivered *TODAY*   by 1-800-mattress - they will take away the old bed and set up the new one.....


----------



## SDKath

Got my sheets!!!  They are heavenly!  I got the sheet, pillowcases and 2 duvets in a cream color.  Softer than any other sheets I have had.  If it is still on sale and free to ship I would recommend them!!

I also got towels from them but I am not as impressed.  The beige has a pinkinsh tinge.  Yuck.  They are soft but not as soft as my towels from Macy's.  I think if there was an easy way, I would return them.  Especially because of the color.   

No word about my bed yet.  Pat, let us know how yours is!!!

Katherine


----------



## mitchandjeanette

*W vs. Westin Bed*

We love the Westin Heavenly bed.  Never stayed at a W.  We need a new bed.  Anyone out there who has sleep on both??  Can you tell a difference??


----------



## Transit

mitchandjeanette said:


> We love the Westin Heavenly bed.  Never stayed at a W.  We need a new bed.  Anyone out there who has sleep on both??  Can you tell a difference??



The biggest noticable difference is the deep pillow top on the heavenly bed.


----------



## roadsister

SDKath said:


> Got my sheets!!!  They are heavenly!  I got the sheet, pillowcases and 2 duvets in a cream color.  Softer than any other sheets I have had.  If it is still on sale and free to ship I would recommend them!!
> 
> I also got towels from them but I am not as impressed.  The beige has a pinkinsh tinge.  Yuck.  They are soft but not as soft as my towels from Macy's.  I think if there was an easy way, I would return them.  Especially because of the color.
> 
> No word about my bed yet.  Pat, let us know how yours is!!!
> 
> Katherine



Do your sheets have a name???  I noticed there are several on sale so hard to tell which ones you purchased.

Also, I got my bed today too!  I laid down on it when the guy left and remembered why I loved the resort in Phoenix!!!  and they took away my mattress for free too!!

I think I'm tired now and need to go to bed!!! will report back tomorrow!


----------



## SDKath

Roadsister, you better wake up refreshed enough to write a full review!  You too Pat!  Here is what I ordered.  I am snuggling under the duvet cover as I type this.  Awesome!!!  Like I said, the towels -- not so great.  But the bath sheet is HUGE. 

W4000BIV94
W Superstar Bedding
Duvet Cover 
Size: Full-Queen Color: Ivory 

W4087DLN13
W Superplush Hotel Towels  (PINKy --  )
Bath Sheet 
Color: Linen 

W4000BIV82
W Superstar Bedding
Fitted Sheet 
Size: Calking Color: Ivory


----------



## ladycody

Wanted this _badly_ and cant help myself from watching for user reviews...but couldnt justify a new mattress at this point.  Instead, I've ordered a cloud 9 - 4 inch memory foam topper if anyone is interested...cause justifiable or not..I _hate_ my mattress.  ($135 including shipping) Should get it in a week or so.


----------



## DeniseM

We LOVE our Memory Foam topper!


----------



## mitchandjeanette

roadsister said:


> I think I'm tired now and need to go to bed!!! will report back tomorrow!



Still sleeping?? :zzz:  Must really like it.


----------



## timsteele88

*Promo Code*

Does anyone have a PROMOTIONAL CODE that hasn't expired.  I'm desperate for a Heavenly bed but can't come to terms with the 1,500 dollar price tag.


----------



## SDKath

This one should work till Oct 31st??!  Did you try it? 

http://www.whotelsthestore.com/item....t_subcat_id=10

Enter coupon code: WH4X5, Exp October 31


----------



## roadsister

Ok, I fretted that this mattress wouldn't take away my backache and I would continue to toss and turn all night as I have the past year...well, let me tell ya....I went to bed Tuesday night and didn't wake up once...I woke up this morning WAITING for my back to hurt and...NO BACKACHE!!!  I love this mattress.

The pillow top has W Hotel written in the material...the end of the mattress has a W Hotel on it for those interested in this.

They did take away my other mattress for free, set up the new one...and left me the plastic cover so I can use it for my outdoor table..lol

Thank you SO much for making me take the leap and buy something I THOUGHT I might not need....

Ok, it's 6:45 pm and gonna get ready for bed...lol


----------



## rickandcindy23

Pat never reported back in on her delivery.  I assume she is still sleeping, too.  :zzz: 

Our daughter, Laura G here on TUG, bought a Select Comfort bed in queen size for her bedroom, hoping to take care of her constant backache.  I should let her know about this, just in case that Select Comfort is not as great as she thought.


----------



## GrayFal

roadsister said:


> The pillow top has W Hotel written in the material...the end of the mattress has a W Hotel on it for those interested in this.



Tough crowd here - I was busy defending the 3 day Starwood preference in II  

Okay, got my bed Monday from 1-800-mattress - great delivery - took the old stuff away.

Nice and firm with a soft pillow top.....

Same as the Heavenly Bed - not so sure.

I was at Harborside Phase II in September and found the bed there rather hard - but I didn't rip the bed apart to see what I was sleeping on.

In October at WSJ in the older Hillside units, found the bed soft on top and medium firm all over.

Was nervous when I ordered this bed because DH started complaining half way thru the week that the bed was too soft   - this could be a problem.

New bed arrived - and it LOOKED the same as the one at WSJ, the pillow/mattress topper LOOKED the same and felt the same but the bed overall was firmer - not as 'squishy' - which is good because of the aforementioned DH problem  

Conclusion 
LOTS of people have slept on the WSJ bed before me....and there is a certain break-in period for that pillow top. 
I feel supported and do not wake up with aches in my hips  ...this is good!

More next week


----------



## clsmit

GrayFal said:


> I was at Harborside Phase II in September and found the bed there rather hard - but I didn't rip the bed apart to see what I was sleeping on.



Harborside does not have good beds, Heavenly or otherwise. Our Phase I unit in August had a really bad bed with just so so sheets. Let's hope they replace them in the makeover!


----------



## Ken555

clsmit said:


> Harborside does not have good beds, Heavenly or otherwise. Our Phase I unit in August had a really bad bed with just so so sheets. Let's hope they replace them in the makeover!



Seconded! The Harborside beds are not good at all...


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

*ya right!*



Ken555 said:


> Seconded! The Harborside beds are not good at all...



No wonder my 1 bedroom Premium Unit for Dec 13-20th at harborside just got taken by somebody on ebay for $1099 (only 1 bid, minimum bid):annoyed:


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

*Happy with my purchase*

I am happy with my purchase. I opted for Plushtop and it is right firmness for us. The featherwed on the top makes it even better...


----------



## SDKath

sjuhawk_jd said:


> No wonder my 1 bedroom Premium Unit for Dec 13-20th at harborside just got taken by somebody on ebay for $1099 (only 1 bid, minimum bid):annoyed:



Ebay rentals are horribly low.     Don't feel bad.

By the way, my bed is coming Monday!!!!!!!!!   

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM

sjuhawk_jd said:


> No wonder my 1 bedroom Premium Unit for Dec 13-20th at harborside just got taken by somebody on ebay for $1099 (only 1 bid, minimum bid):annoyed:



I wouldn't rent or sell on ebay unless I was desperate - ebay consistently has the lowest prices.


----------



## Ken555

sjuhawk_jd said:


> No wonder my 1 bedroom Premium Unit for Dec 13-20th at harborside just got taken by somebody on ebay for $1099 (only 1 bid, minimum bid):annoyed:



LOL. The bed has, IMO, absolutely nothing to do with how well your unit rents at this time...


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

*Yes, I was*



DeniseM said:


> I wouldn't rent or sell on ebay unless I was desperate - ebay consistently has the lowest prices.



Well, I was desperate!


----------



## mfan

*WOW, They're FAST!!*

I ordered my pillow top king on Nov. 30th to beat the deadline, and I just got a call to schedule for delivery either tomorrow or Wednesday PM...  Astounding!  :whoopie: 

Did someone in the SF Bay Area cancel their order?


----------



## GrayFal

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I am happy with my purchase. I opted for Plushtop and it is right firmness for us. The featherbed on the top makes it even better...



I am curious as to why you didn't just order the pillow top - I am assuming that the level of firmness of the beds is the same - it is the pillow top or feather bed or memory foam pad that would make it soft on top only....right????


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

*I can always take the featherbed off!*



GrayFal said:


> I am curious as to why you didn't just order the pillow top - I am assuming that the level of firmness of the beds is the same - it is the pillow top or feather bed or memory foam pad that would make it soft on top only....right????



Grayfal, this was a no return purchase. Therefore, I just ordered the plushtop and the featherbed. The combo is working fine, otherwise I would have just taken off the featherbed and put it on another mattress in the guest bedroom. It would have been a pain to take off the "Pillow top"


----------



## GrayFal

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Grayfal, this was a no return purchase. Therefore, I just ordered the plushtop and the featherbed. The combo is working fine, otherwise I would have just taken off the featherbed and put it on another mattress in the guest bedroom. It would have been a pain to take off the "Pillow top"



Good point......


and shouldn't we be hearing from Kath and DH - their bed was coming this afternoon :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM

GrayFal said:


> Good point......
> 
> 
> and shouldn't we be hearing from Kath and DH - their bed was coming this afternoon :whoopie:



The latest report is that Kath's DH forgot!


----------



## GrayFal

DeniseM said:


> The latest report is that Kath's DH forgot!



Someones gunna be in BIG trouble  

No Happy :zzz:  tonight in the SD Household


----------



## SDKath

DH =   :ignore:  :annoyed: 

DH in the doghouse tonight unless they come for a redelivery in the next 30 minutes.  I called them and they said "maybe" if they are still in the area with their last delivery...

Katherine


----------



## mitchandjeanette

SDKath said:


> DH =   :ignore:  :annoyed:
> 
> DH in the doghouse tonight unless they come for a redelivery in the next 30 minutes.  I called them and they said "maybe" if they are still in the area with their last delivery...
> 
> Katherine



So how is DH doing??


----------



## SDKath

DH's skin was saved by good customer service.   They showed up at 7:45pm yesterday and brought the mattress.  Good thing too because it rained last night (for the first time since February!!).  He would have slept outside otherwise.

2 words for the mattress: VERY SOFT!

I am not sure if this is good or bad.  I got the pillowtop model and I am pretty sure it has some sort of memory foam on the inside.  The mattress underneath the pillowtop is firm.  But thanks to the TUG weight loss challenge hysterical: ), my swelte little tushy never touched the firm mattress all night.  I was on the pillowtop the whole time so it felt like sleeping on clouds.  For me, this is a bit of an adjustment since my old mattress was pillowtop but much more firm feeling. We'll see over the next couple of weeks how I get used to it.  I slept fine but it was wierd to be melted into the mattress so much.

One thing I noticed is that with the foamy top, your body forms a little groove in the bed.  Every time I turned to my side, I could feel this groove and kinda rolled into it again.  It was wierd.  Not bad -- just different.

Otherwise the bed is gorgeous.  It is a light creamy color with subtle W's on the pillowtop.  Says Simmons on the outside too.  Very soft outside made of nice materials.  The mattress is heavy and bulky and strong.  The stitching is really very pretty.  I think if you go to a mattress store and look at those $3000 mattress sets, this one is just like them.  

So I give it 4 stars out of 5.  Mostly because Starwood changed the 5* requirements so I think it should be even better to get to 5*.  OK, kidding.  But I am worried about the pillowtop denting permanently with time so I am asking for a pre-printed receipt to keep in my files for their 10 year warranty.

Katherine


----------



## SDKath

New coupon for November is 30% off.  I bet December will be 40% off again.

http://www.whotelsthestore.com/subcategory.asp?curr_cat_subcategory_map_id=51

Coupon code: V34EW

Katherine the enabler.


----------



## GrayFal

I don't think mine is VERY soft! I have these darn bones that used to be covered in fat and they are just plain annoying  
I will have to do a test this weekend :whoopie:


----------



## JEFF H

I ordered the pillowtop Cal-king Set today using the 40% off coupon from Last month and it still worked.


----------



## timsteele88

*Westin Heavenly Bed*

Does anyone know of a WESTIN HEAVENLY BED promotional code?


----------



## mitchandjeanette

timsteele88 said:


> Does anyone know of a WESTIN HEAVENLY BED promotional code?



I couldn't find one, but I did some checking and emailed simmons and this is there response re: the difference between the W bed and the Heavenly bed   

Thank you for contacting Simmons. In regards to both products, they are in the same line which is the classic line.  The Heavenly Bed, however, has a little more foam than the W Bed. They both have the same coil count and wire gauge.  

we ordered the W bed and should get it this weekend, we'll let you know if we can tell a difference.  :zzz:


----------



## GrayFal

mitchandjeanette said:


> I couldn't find one, but I did some checking and emailed simmons and this is there response re: the difference between the W bed and the Heavenly bed
> 
> Thank you for contacting Simmons. In regards to both products, they are in the same line which is the classic line.
> *The Heavenly Bed, however, has a little more foam than the W Bed. *They both have the same coil count and wire gauge.
> 
> we ordered the W bed and should get it this weekend, we'll let you know if we can tell a difference.  :zzz:


Having slept on both beds in the last 3 weeks I would say that is true.
The heavenly bed at WSJ was softer then the W bed I have in my home.


----------



## SDKath

WOW!  Cannot imagine what the Heavenly bed is like.  My W pillowtop is so soft I feel like I am falling into a vad of milk every night.   

You'll just have to try mine out Sunday to compare!   

Have a safe trip to CA!  Katherine


----------



## JEREMYB1234

*Does Any One Have A Discount Code For 40% Off Heavenly Beds???*

I Am Desperately Looking For A Discount Code For The Heavenly Bed.....i Wanna Buy The Entire Ensemble>  Does Anyone Know Of A Current 40% Off????  And I Only Want The Real Heavenly Bed...

I Am Willing To Pay A Cash Reward Of $100 To The First Person That Can Find One For Me.


Thanks 

Jeremy


----------



## SDKath

Jeremy, I'll take that cash reward!  I bought too many TSs and could use some $$    Just use the code on the very first page, first post (WH4X5).  It worked for me last night when I ordered pillowcases.  I just checked and it worked again.  I am going to call my mom because she wanted a bed too.

  Katherine

Followup: both mom and dad ordered beds and sheets.  I ordered some pillows so I can give reports on those in a week or so.  Coupon still working tonight.


----------



## Vacationlvrs

*Thanks for the info!*

SDKath - thanks for posting the coupon information about the W-bed discount.  We ordered the pillowtop Cal-King on Sunday, got the 40% discount and were told that it will be delivered to Tahoe in 2-3 weeks!  We have a SleepNumber bed at home that we love, but didn't want to spend that much for our cabin. Thanks again for sharing the info!!!


----------



## roadsister

I too used the coupon (that was supposed to end 10/31) on 11/9 and ordered more things.  Maybe the coupon will never expire!


----------



## JEREMYB1234

Hey Guys,

Thanks For The Info Guys But All Those Codes Are For The W Store, And Not Westin At Home.

Does Anyone Know Of A 40% Off For The Westin At Home Store.

Thanks For Any Help...

The $100 Reward Is Still On The Table!!!


----------



## Denise L

*So how is the W bed?*

We are in the market for a new bed.  For those of you who bought the W bed online, what do you think now after a couple of months?  I am having a bit of back discomfort and I think it is time for a new bed. I am thinking about the Pillowtop W Bed, but don't know where to test drive one. I love the Heavenly Bed, though at times it is a bit squishy.  Is the W bed less squishy or the same?


----------



## roadsister

I love mine...no more backache....less squishy is my opinion.


----------



## Quimby4

roadsister said:


> I love mine...no more backache....less squishy is my opinion.



Did you get the pillow top or Plush?
Thanks!


----------



## SDKath

Denise L said:


> We are in the market for a new bed.  For those of you who bought the W bed online, what do you think now after a couple of months?  I am having a bit of back discomfort and I think it is time for a new bed. I am thinking about the Pillowtop W Bed, but don't know where to test drive one. I love the Heavenly Bed, though at times it is a bit squishy.  Is the W bed less squishy or the same?



I've had mine for a few months now.  My hip pain is completely gone!!!  I can't believe it.  I've had it since the birth of my first daughter 9 years ago and now no more.  I have not done anything else different so I am giving the bed the credit.  I love it!  I have the pillow top and the squishiness has really settled down to sheer and utter comfort.

I also have one of the sheet sets (see my previous post) and the more I wash it, the more soft it gets.  It is by far our favorite sheet set both in terms of softness and looks.  I am thrilled.  I also ordered the plushtop downstairs in our guest room in a queen and my family raved about it over the holidays.

I like our pillow top but I do think it's a bit more soft and squishy than the plushtop.  I guess it's personal preference.   Could not be happier though!

Katherine


----------



## GrayFal

roadsister said:


> I love mine...no more backache....less squishy is my opinion.



I love mine as well - it is less squishy then the Heavenly Bed I slept on at WSJ.

My husband and my cat also really like it.

Kath, glad to hear the relatives liked the new bed and do not miss the 'slab' they slept on before.... :rofl:


----------



## Denise L

Thanks for the great feedback.

So now the question is, do I pay my MFs first, buy a new water heater, or buy a bed?!? 

Do I get double Starpoints for buying a W bed online with my SPG AMEX  ?


----------



## GrayFal

I vote for the bed - it makes everything else seem unimportant :hysterical:


----------



## Denise L

GrayFal said:


> I vote for the bed - it makes everything else seem unimportant :hysterical:



Sold! I think I will order it tonight  . I can do without hot water....


----------



## jb78

I'm sold on the W bed, but I'm stuck on which one to get.  Do I go with the pillow top or the plush top with the featherbed padding?  Which would be softer?  Would the feather bed and the pillowtop be over kill?  One last question  I've heard you are supposed to flip mattresses occasionally to increase their lifespan, if you get a pillowtop isn't it impossible to flip the mattress because the pillow side would be face down?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SDKath

Hi there,

It's been about 3 months now that we have had our beds (we have a pillowtop and my guest room has the plush top).  I absolutely LOVE it.  The more I sleep on it, the more I adore my bed.  My hip pain is 100% gone and I sleep like a log every night.  So does DH.  

I think the pillow top is a better option personally.  The pillow is softer but the mattress underneath is actually firm.  So you don't feel like you are sleeping in double pillows or anything.  I don't think it's overkill.  The plushtop is nice but not as cushy and not quite as "luxurious" feeling.  It is hard to explain the difference but since we have both mattresses, I definitely prefer the pillowtop to the plush.  My parents agree too by the way.  They have both too and they use the pillowtop and delegated the plush top to their guest room too.

As for the flipping, these beds don't require it.  I had a pillowtop for the last 10 years too and I did not need to flip it, but I did rotate it between DH's side and my side just for variety.  There is a 10 year guarantee on the mattress and if you have problems with it sinking in after a few years, just call W and get a new one sent!  

Katherine


----------



## jb78

SDKath, thanks so much for your reply.  I also was thinking the pillowtop might be the better option but then I read that the hotels actually do a plush top plus a featherbed topper.  Would the featherbed topper plus the pillowtop be over kill?  Which option would end up being softer?


----------



## SDKath

jb78 said:


> SDKath, thanks so much for your reply.  I also was thinking the pillowtop might be the better option but then I read that the hotels actually do a plush top plus a featherbed topper.  Would the featherbed topper plus the pillowtop be over kill?  Which option would end up being softer?



I think if you do the plushtop and put something on it, it will be a squishy bed with no support.  I did that downstairs in our guest room because I wanted to protect the mattress so I put a feathertop on it that I had from before.  My inlaws complained saying they sink about 10 inches into the mattress and it is just not comfy.

I would go for the pillowtop.    Katherine


----------



## kelela92

I was curious.....I read in this thread that the mattresses are basically Simmons Beautyrest Classic. DH and I bought a Beautyrest WorldClass with the plush top about 3 years ago. All I can say is I hate the memory foam. I can feel where my butt has left a big indentation. lol. Ugh. 

I'm just wondering, do the W beds have memory foam, or is that why you guys like to go with the plush tops? I think due to me being overweight (for my height), the bed is just too soft and I sink. OR maybe it's too firm and I just am sore. lol. Who knows. 

BTW, the OCT 40% still works. $800 is a good deal for a Cal King.  Maybe I'll just buy some sheets. We could use some. 

Oh yeah, I've also noticed a BIG BIG BIG lump btwn DH and I. I mean, it's very noticeable and I'm pretty sure it's not the dogs. I'm disliking the bed. It makes me wonder, if the W bed is actually a lower version of mine, what is going on. 

Anyhow. I have slept on the Sheraton beds, but not the W beds. Hmmm....I mean, I guess I have one at home, to a point. I do know, feathertops kill my back. Slept on one of those in a very plush hotel. My body was all jacked up, ruined my time there. Sigh.

Maybe I need to go book a room at the local W.  lol


----------



## SDKath

I think any excuse to go to a W Hotel is a good one.   

Katherine


----------



## IngridN

kelela92 said:


> I was curious.....I read in this thread that the mattresses are basically Simmons Beautyrest Classic. DH and I bought a Beautyrest WorldClass with the plush top about 3 years ago. All I can say is I hate the memory foam. I can feel where my butt has left a big indentation. lol. Ugh.
> 
> I'm just wondering, do the W beds have memory foam, or is that why you guys like to go with the plush tops? I think due to me being overweight (for my height), the bed is just too soft and I sink. OR maybe it's too firm and I just am sore. lol. Who knows.
> 
> BTW, the OCT 40% still works. $800 is a good deal for a Cal King.  Maybe I'll just buy some sheets. We could use some.
> 
> Oh yeah, I've also noticed a BIG BIG BIG lump btwn DH and I. I mean, it's very noticeable and I'm pretty sure it's not the dogs. I'm disliking the bed. It makes me wonder, if the W bed is actually a lower version of mine, what is going on.
> 
> Anyhow. I have slept on the Sheraton beds, but not the W beds. Hmmm....I mean, I guess I have one at home, to a point. I do know, feathertops kill my back. Slept on one of those in a very plush hotel. My body was all jacked up, ruined my time there. Sigh.
> 
> Maybe I need to go book a room at the local W.  lol



We did the same thing.  Our old pillowtop set was 11 years old and I was starting to get backaches.  We looked around late Dec and also bought the Simmons Beautyrest Worldclass which is the next tier above the Classic.  We liked it better than the Classic which is the W bed.  I love it...no more backaches.  My concern is that it will compress with time, but it's my understanding that you should replace a mattress after 6-8 years of use, so ours was long overdue.  Got a great deal and by my calculations, even if it needs to be replaced after 6 years, the yearly cost of use is so low, it's well worth it! Also got the low profile box which looks much better in the sleigh bed set.

If yours is lumping after 3 years of use, I'd complain and expect replacement under the warranty.

Ingrid


----------



## SDKath

This 40% off coupon code is working again:

WX4T7

Here is what you have been waiting for...   

Katherine


----------



## DavidnRobin

We love the Heavenly Bed - this bed is a BIG PLUS for staying at (and owning) Westins' - thought of this over the weekend at Napa (Verasa). Our traveling friends bought one after their first WSJ stay.


----------



## SDKath

DavidnRobin said:


> We love the Heavenly Bed - this bed is a BIG PLUS for staying at (and owning) Westins' - thought of this over the weekend at Napa (Verasa). Our traveling friends bought one after their first WSJ stay.



I've had mine for almost a year and I still LOVE it.  Also got one for our guest room (queen pillowtop) and everyone comments on how comfy it is.

I also just received AMAZING service from the W Store.  I emailed them a few weeks ago because one of my duvet's zippers broke and I was unable to close up the comforter into the duvet cover anymore.  I asked if they had any sort of exchange or warranty since it was much $$ and not even a year old.  I got no reply to my email so I was starting to wonder if I would need to make a call or two.

Just a few days ago, a brand new duvet showed up at my doorstep from the W Store, free of charge!    

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1

SDKath said:


> This 40% off coupon code is working again:
> 
> WX4T7
> 
> Here is what you have been waiting for...
> 
> Katherine


  Thanks... we used the code tonight.  We are on our 2nd heavenly bed so, this was a deal.  They didn't even charge sales tax.  Nice!


----------



## roadsister

Thinking of buying the featherbed top to put on my Pillow top mattress...anyone have one?  They have a mattress topper that is synthetic also.
Comments needed please.


----------



## uop1497

*40% off W hotel's heavenly bed equivalent!*

I am looking to buy a new bed as well. I am glad to run into this thread. Can some please post a link to the store so that I can see and making order. From what I read here, there are two diffrent sites to sell the Westin Heavenly bed? 

I am curious with the coupon code WX4T7, how should I use it. Please explain. I can not find anywhere to put in the coupon code at http://www.whotelsthestore.com

By the way, I have an old mattress box (Queen size). If I only order the Plush Top Mattress. Will it work well?

Thanks..


----------



## Henry M.

You enter the coupon during checkout, just before the order is placed. You first go through a couple of screens where you enter your address and such, and then when it asks for your credit card there's a box where you can enter the coupon code. 

BTW, this coupon says that it is a non-transferable employee discount.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

How much is the bed? Can you buy just the mattress? I have a really good mattress, Stearns and Foster, but it is old now, almost 20 years and we put memory foam on it and it may be that which is worn out, but I have problems sleeping and back problems, so I'm considering this change.
Liz


----------



## DavidnRobin

20 years old is way too old for a mattress (over 10 years too old) - no wonder you are having issues (I learned this lesson as well sleeping on an old mattress).  The Heavenly mattress does need a box spring underneath (they do offer a low profile one) - I am not sure of the exact price, but comparatively for the quality it is a very good price.


----------



## gravitar

uop1497 said:


> I am looking to buy a new bed as well. I am glad to run into this thread. Can some please post a link to the store so that I can see and making order. From what I read here, there are two diffrent sites to sell the Westin Heavenly bed?
> 
> I am curious with the coupon code WX4T7, how should I use it. Please explain. I can not find anywhere to put in the coupon code at http://www.whotelsthestore.com
> 
> By the way, I have an old mattress box (Queen size). If I only order the Plush Top Mattress. Will it work well?
> 
> Thanks..



When i got my Westin Heavenly Bed the documentation said the warranty was void without the use of a Westin Heavenly Bed box spring


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> How much is the bed? Can you buy just the mattress? I have a really good mattress, Stearns and Foster, but it is old now, almost 20 years and we put memory foam on it and it may be that which is worn out, but I have problems sleeping and back problems, so I'm considering this change.
> Liz



Yikes... 20 years old... you need a new mattress.  We paid $900 for the Cal King for the mattress only.  We didn't buy a new box spring as we have the old one from our Heavenly bed.  The bed was normally $1449 and we got 40% off.  So, your price will depend on which bed you buy.  There is the pillow top set and the plush top set.


----------



## Henry M.

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> How much is the bed? Can you buy just the mattress? I have a really good mattress, Stearns and Foster, but it is old now, almost 20 years and we put memory foam on it and it may be that which is worn out, but I have problems sleeping and back problems, so I'm considering this change.
> Liz



Liz: 

If you go to the very first post in this thread, the link there shows you all the options. You can get mattress only or mattress plus box spring. They offer pillow top and plush sets and various sizes, from twin to king size. The discount seems to also be good for pillows and other accessories.


----------



## Denise L

*Okay, finally ordered this*

I was supposed to have ordered this bed months ago  ! I finally hit the submit button tonight!

I hope we love it. If not, there will be a barely used Cal King Pillowtop mattress for sale in the Bay Area on craigslist!

I didn't see anything about White Glove delivery, it just said "Standard Shipping."


----------



## JEFF H

CAUTION:
We purchased the W hotel pillowtop king size bed in December and have been very disapointed in it.  
I read it was the same bed as used at Westin Hotels and we knew we liked thoes very much. Turns out the ones made for the Westin hotel use are different than the ones for home sales.
The W Hotel pillowTop is not the same bed as the Westin Heavenly bed
used at Westin resorts. Maybe if you buy the real Westin Heavenly Bed from WESTIN it will be better. This is a lower grade version From W hotels for home use. Its marked a W hotel so don't make the mistake I did and belive its a Westin Heavenly Bed.
 We have slept on Westin Resorts Heavenly beds and our W hotel Pillow top is not even close.
Its a simmons beauty Rest mattress made for W hotel store sales.
IF you need a new mattress goto your local mattress store and try out the different sets and find the right padding and firmness level that fits you.
Buying a mattress online is not a good idea as you can't try it out and they don't accept returns. I only wish I would have taken this advise last December.
After only a few months of use the firmness of the mattress has broken down. The warranty doesn't apply because firmness is excluded. You have to show body impressions of more than 1 1/2 inch for warranty replacement. on a pillow top this is impossible to show as all the padding pops back up hiding the weak spring problem. It's the fact the springs lose their tension and go weak under your weight thats the problem and they have no measurment for that or warranty coverage.


----------



## Captron

Jeff,

There has been talk in this thread about two different W beds and some people prefer one over the other. Someone here actually has both and posted about the difference. Is it possible you just ended up with the wrong one....meaning not the one you expected?


----------



## SDKath

Hey Jeff,

Are you still a guest with over 900 posts??  WOW!  I would recommend donating the small fee to join TUG officially.

I have the pillowtop king as well as a pillowtop queen in the guest room.  I got it around October.  I have had absolutely no problems with either bed.  I think the springs are perfect (not too soft and not too firm) and the pillowtop is fantastic.  Yes the pillowtop conforms to your body shape each day but the next day it goes back to ground zero and is equally comfortable night after night....

Katherine


----------



## JEFF H

Captron said:


> Jeff,
> There has been talk in this thread about two different W beds and some people prefer one over the other. Someone here actually has both and posted about the difference. Is it possible you just ended up with the wrong one....meaning not the one you expected?



W hotel store sells a Plush and a pillow top. The Pillow Top I had read was just like the Westin Heavenly bed and it turned out it was not.  
I talked to Simmons customer service and was told
The Westin Heavenly Bed used in the resorts and hotels are manufactured to a higher durability standard and designed to last longer.
If you want a real Westin Heavenly bed you need to purchase it from the Westin store not the W bed from W hotel store.
The other problem with these mattresses is they are one sided only, only one side is padded that you can sleep on the other side just has a felt type cloth cover over the springs. The mattress feels very flimsy when moving around compared to a solid double sided mattress.
With a double sided mattress you can flip it and get even ware.
The springs have already weakened in the areas where the wife and I sleep.
I'm on the heavy side so I would blame it on my weight; my wife however is tall and of average weight and her side has the same problem.
You can stand along the side of the bed and take your hands and push down lightly on the mattress as you move from top to bottom and side to side and feel how the springs have weakened only in the areas we sleep. They spring back up when you remove the pressure but they don't have the same level of support they had 6 months ago. The 10 year warranty does not cover this so it’s basically useless. W hotel store took the order but then they contracted it out to 1-800 mattress stores.
I read all the positive posts before I purchased this mattress last Dec and felt assured it was a good mattress just like the Westin heavenly bed I have slept on at Westin resorts many times.  After 6 months it’s not even close.
Maybe I was just unlucky and received a bad one who knows.
If others are happy with their W beds thats great and I only wish the wife and I could say the same.


----------



## JEFF H

SDKath said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Are you still a guest with over 900 posts??  WOW!  I would recommend donating the small fee to join TUG officially.
> Katherine



Hi Katherine,
I'm glad your enjoying your W bed.
Sadly for us Were ready to toss ours and start over.
I was a fee paying member of TUG for alot of years but then let my membership expire after I stopped visiting the site.
I started back in the *p  prodigy days of old.  I was with TUG when Bill Rogers first started it with the original  printed TUG newsletter. I still have thoes old newsletters and the first 7-8 resort reviews in the newsletters were ones I did. I did several online reviews over the years as well.
I also delivered the TUG top 10 reward to the Royal resorts for Bill several years back.
Not sure why I never acheived TUG lifetime member status. Its likely because I have not been as active on TUG the last 3-4 years as I once use to be.
I still check the boards every now and then usually when tug friends email me and ask if I have seen a Specific topic or discussion that has come up.
I would rejoin TUG if I planned to be active or have a timeshare unit to sell in the Classified section.


----------



## Denise L

Denise L said:


> I was supposed to have ordered this bed months ago  ! I finally hit the submit button tonight!
> 
> I hope we love it. If not, there will be a barely used Cal King Pillowtop mattress for sale in the Bay Area on craigslist!
> 
> I didn't see anything about White Glove delivery, it just said "Standard Shipping."



Update. The mattress just arrived! They only sent one guy to do the delivery, and he could not get the old mattress down the stairs, so they will have to come back to take that one away. The old one is a Simmons World Class Beautyrest "Exceptionale" versus this new one which is a W Hotel Simmons World Class Beautyrest Pillow Top.  It has "Beautyrest" all over the sides of the mattress, and subtle "W Hotels" repeated on the top. The underside is just a thin filmy material, like interfacing.

Now it is too hot to make the bed, but I will do that later. I hope we love it  .


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Denise L said:


> Update. The mattress just arrived! They only sent one guy to do the delivery, and he could not get the old mattress down the stairs, so they will have to come back to take that one away. The old one is a Simmons World Class Beautyrest "Exceptionale" versus this new one which is a W Hotel Simmons World Class Beautyrest Pillow Top.  It has "Beautyrest" all over the sides of the mattress, and subtle "W Hotels" repeated on the top. The underside is just a thin filmy material, like interfacing.
> 
> Now it is too hot to make the bed, but I will do that later. I hope we love it  .


  Hmmm... we haven't gotten ours yet ;-(  I'll have to talk to dh about that!


----------



## captkk

*Heavenly Bed Discount Code*

Does anyone know the new employee discount code for the heavenly bed. The wife really wants one so I need the new code please!
Thanks


----------



## Kamehameha

captkk said:


> Does anyone know the new employee discount code for the heavenly bed. The wife really wants one so I need the new code please!
> Thanks



This one worked last month...

WX4T7

If not, they occasionally have sales (like 30% off beds). You can join their email list to get the sale announcements:
http://www.whotelsthestore.com/mailingListConfirm.asp


----------



## captkk

*Looking for the code for westin-hotelsathome.com not the W Store*

Thanks for the code. It does work at the W Store. We were thinking of the Heavenly Beds at the Westin. Is there a difference between the 2 beds?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

*10,000 Bonus Starpoints*

Not sure if the 40% is still good, but I saw this on SPG and thought it might be useful to someone....


10,000 Bonus Starpoints
Purchase a Westin Heavenly Bed during the month of December and receive 10,000 bonus Starpoints. Use promotion code 10KSTAR2. Learn More


----------



## nodge

*25% OFF sale at online Westin Store*

Hi Gang,

Starwood just posted this press release informing folks that everything at the online Westin store, including heavenly beds, will be 25% OFF for two weeks starting tomorrow (July 16th).

I don't know how a sale qualifies as "press release" worthy, but consider yourselves fully informed of this latest Starwood "news."

-nodge


----------



## gravitar

*Nordstrom Anniversary Sale - Includes Heavenly Bed*

Sale starts July 16 and ends August 2
Available only at stores with "At Home" Department

Same 25% discount as the current Starwood promo, except if you have never had the good fortune to try one out you can catch a quick nap in the store and try it out! 

Save on shipping - I used this sale two years ago and my shipping took 1 week. Starwood advised "several weeks" for delivery

Nordstrom doesn't carry every bedding item so if you want the "whole thing" you might need to order some from Starwood

Earn some Miles while you are shopping - Use the shopping mall from your airlines program - Nordstrom is on most of them, and earn miles for the bedding purchase as well. (Cannot buy the mattress from the online stores)

Starwood charges $225.00
Nordstrom charges $200.00

Spoke with the store in Dallas and you can get the price today!

Happy Sleeping!


----------



## skinny D

*does anyone have the 40% off code for the Heavenly Bed?*

it seems like they've changed it from the few i've seen posted on here lately...
Any helps appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

Hi and welcome to TUG!

This thread was started in 2008, so some of the info. is no longer current.


----------



## okwiater

skinny D said:


> it seems like they've changed it from the few i've seen posted on here lately...
> Any helps appreciated!
> Thanks!


 
35% employee discount at the W Hotels store using code "T4G6K"


----------



## joyzilli

*Coupon info.*

Any new coupons codes out there....looking to buy another mattress and thought I would check here first.  Thanks.


----------



## GrayFal

Bumping up -any current discounts??? Friend needs a NICE comfy bed.


----------



## Ken555

Bumping this old thread. I'm about to order a bed, and thought I should get one of these. Can those of you who bought confirm the beds are still great after a year, two, etc? I'm considering the plush version.

I found a 35% off coupon online, but there's a 30% off on their home page (at least that's what customer service told me when I called about delivery timing).

Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin

Our travel buddies ordered on after staying with us at WSJ 3-4 years ago - and still love it.

Another friend is looking to buy the mattress set at a discount - but I did not see a promo code on the Westin-at-Home page.


----------



## SDKath

Ken555 said:


> Bumping this old thread. I'm about to order a bed, and thought I should get one of these. Can those of you who bought confirm the beds are still great after a year, two, etc? I'm considering the plush version.
> 
> I found a 35% off coupon online, but there's a 30% off on their home page (at least that's what customer service told me when I called about delivery timing).
> 
> Thanks



We have 2 of these beds and bought them about 2-3 years ago.  Both are incredibly comfortable and holding up great.  

Katherine


----------



## james bond

Ken55 do you mind sharing where you found the 35% coupon. We're considering replacing our mattress with a heavenly bed and any discount will help. Thanks


----------



## Ken555

james bond said:


> Ken55 do you mind sharing where you found the 35% coupon. We're considering replacing our mattress with a heavenly bed and any discount will help. Thanks



Thanks for the comments about the bed. I'm going to order one today or tomorrow. When I'm back at my computer I'll find the code, try to order, and if successful will definitely post it to this thread.


----------



## work2travel

BTW, theWestin Heavenly bed is not the same as the W.  The Westin Heavenly bed is exclusively sold at Nordstrom and through the Westin at Home website.
http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/index.aspx


----------

